# When is it too late to start a hive



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Not too late. You can move them along with feeding. You should be have a strong hive by the end of the summer.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

I am getting a nuc wensday. Not to late for a swarm. Not sure about your area.


----------



## LBEE (Jun 4, 2008)

A NUC, if it is from a reputable source, has a queen which is laying eggs and brood in all stages of development. It has at least 3 and usually 4 frames of drawn comb which is quite a head start on a package. In a package, there will be a delay until the queen is released from the queen cage and starts laying. The bees in a package must draw out (build) the comb which is a slow process and requires a lot of nectar to produce the wax. All other things being equal, the NUC will build up much more rapidly than a package and the price is usually quite a bit higher to reflect the greater value. If the NUC has a poor queen, bad comb, a high mite load, or some other major problem, then the tables may be turned. 

We are still doing splits up here in Oregon, so I would suspect you should be able to overwinter a NUC which builds up during the summer. A lot would depend on your local nectar flows. It would be helpful, if you are just starting out in beekeeping, to join a local club or find a mentor to help you. Some things which work in one area will not work in another. 

Best Wishes.

Larry


----------



## coontail (Feb 6, 2009)

there is an old saying--- a swarm in may is worth a load of hay. a swarm in june is worth a silver spoon. a swarm in july aint worth a fly. based on them having time to build up stores for winter.


----------



## Jer733 (Oct 5, 2008)

*When is it to late?*

LBEE is giving you good advice- A nuc is better as it has brood, stores and comb. 

Depending on your area a strong nuc could be in time for a flow and do very well.

If you are near residential or irrigated areas, it will bee very good for you most of the year as some of my "city-bees" here in So. Cal.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

louborges said:


> I was wondering when its too late to start a new hive with packaged bees assuming I could buy some. Are nuc's easier to start later in the season than packaged bees?



louborges,
Timing is everything. I got a call yesterday from a woman in Santa Fe who has a swarm on an adobe wall and wants it removed. I've emailed a couple of beeks and haven't received a response. PM me and I'll give you her numbers. (Or if someone else in the area can help, please let me know)


----------

